# Some pic's of fish i got in



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks for any help

if interested let me know

thank u,
ASH


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

I know these are common wolf fish


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

not sure of what kind of fish


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

not sure


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> not sure :rock:


That's an Apistogramma..

Apistogramma Borelli perhaps?!









EDIT: How much for the Pike Ash?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the first one is a male crenicichla vittata.

and how much is he









4th pic is a ram. maybe a gold ram?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

defintely not the Ap. Bor. here is a pic of one.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

TheFishCatcher said:


> not sure :rock:


 Sp of Microgeophagus.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> TheFishCatcher said:
> 
> 
> > not sure :rock:
> ...


looks like a ram to me


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> not sure :rock:


 Microgeophagus altispinosa?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > TheFishCatcher said:
> ...


 isnt the ram the 4th pic?? not 3rd


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Lonald said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 i corrected my mistake


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...










every one makes mistakes


----------



## paradise (Jan 9, 2004)

The fourth one is Gymnogeophagus Balzani.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

paradise said:


> The fourth one is Gymnogeophagus Balzani.


 sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i ment Gymnogeophagus!! thanks for poping in and correcting me..

Microgeophagus is totaly incorrect.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

1st is a species of pike cichlid looks rather large
2nd is wolf fish
3rd is maybe a hi-fin wolf 
4th is a ram


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no 3 looks like erythinus erythinus to me.
dixon


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

1. Crenicichla vittata (pretty uncommon)
3. Hoplerythrinus unitaeniatus (Golden Wolfish)

Nice sh*t! The C. vittata is clean


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

paradise said:


> The fourth one is Gymnogeophagus Balzani.


 sorry ash
i must say that one awesome set of pictures on your website paradise.
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have no clue but that wolffish pic is frigin sweet as hell


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

paradise said:


> The fourth one is Gymnogeophagus Balzani.


 That doesnt look like a balzani to me









http://tangledupincichlids.com/images/balzani1.jpg

I'm stickin w/ it's a ram


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

yeah to me it tottaly looks alike a ram :nod:

this one just has more colour


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Lonald said:


> yeah to me it tottaly looks alike a ram :nod:
> 
> this one just has more colour


 umm hell no. one can easily see this is not a Microgeophagus.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Lonald said:
> 
> 
> > yeah to me it tottaly looks alike a ram :nod:
> ...


 what are you talkin about? that is a ram









one can easily see that that is not a Gymnogeophagus


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

look at the head size, head shape, eye size and eye placement.. that is NOT a ram.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

your right









I lose


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## paradise (Jan 9, 2004)

That is a very young (and prob. female) balzani. I have one, mine just recently started getting that noggin. The stripes are a dead giveaway. Same w/the fin structure.

Yours









Mine, prob. bigger (4") male


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks guys, i appreciate all the help, looks like i got a few nice fish there, that Balzani are they common?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I never see them at my lfs's, so I doubt if they are commonly found. but you can get them at a few diffrent places on the net


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Ash that is a Gymnogeophagus balzanii (from Argentina). not very common but they do appear up in petstores once in a while and carry a relatively high price for a Geophagus. Very nice fish. When they get older males get a big nuchal hump on their head.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

another pic


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks Pedro,

ASH


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Sweet fish ash!


----------

